# Computerwurm infiziert Rechner im Potsdamer Finanzministerium



## Newsfeed (27 Februar 2011)

Nachdem auf den Rechnern des Brandenburger Finanzministeriums ein Schädling endtdeckt wurde, überprüft die Behörde nun alle Computer. Offenbar war ein veraltetes Schutzprogramm im Einsatz. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

